
DeSpeak: Practice at public speaking - wrazo
https://www.despeak.com/
======
dr_dshiv
I wanted to sign up just to practice but I didn't get it... 10.99 to talk to
electrical engineers? About what?

Was hoping for zoom toastmasters

~~~
tomjen3
(Essentially) All European Toastmasters clubs are on Zoom these days.

------
wardnath
For another alternative, I found this interesting VR title on steam:
[https://store.steampowered.com/app/552770/Speech_Trainer/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/552770/Speech_Trainer/)

~~~
wrazo
Real humans are much better than dummy virtual people to interact with.

------
jbotz
Toastmasters have online clubs:
[https://www.toastmasters.org/Resources/Online-Clubs-
List](https://www.toastmasters.org/Resources/Online-Clubs-List)

~~~
staticautomatic
Toastmasters is needlessly cult-ish and bureaucratic. It's like freemasonry
for public speaking.

~~~
wrazo
Also, this is more focused on the specialty of people. Toastmasters is for a
very broad audience.

------
gherig4
"We suck at public speaking" so what is the point of learning or practicing
with you?

~~~
wrazo
You're not practicing with us. You're practicing with peers, find your
weaknesses, work on them, and try again next time.

